# Shifa Entrance Test Results (OLD)



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The results are out. They're posted in the Shifa lobby of the Campus part of the hospital. If anyone needs they're score checked, let us know.


----------



## AJN (Sep 16, 2007)

That's great!
Rizwan, any idea regarding as to when the candidates who submitted their SAT scores are likely to be informed?

Best wishes!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Informed about what? Admissions? This thread's only for Entrance test questions. I think the answer to your question is already in the Shifa College of Medicine thread. If not, go ahead and ask there- it'll help more people out that way.


----------



## StarDust6 (Aug 15, 2007)

eeeeeh i just checked Shifa's site randomly n it had the test scores....almost gave me a heart attack!!! so its 52.19%....someone tell me if its good or bad...cos it seems quite bad to me but comparing to the other scores i'd say its pretty good?? i dunno im still confused....and does someone know what was last year's lowest percentage in entrance test...for the candidate who got selected?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Well the highest score this year was 67% so your score is definitely decent.#happy


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

All entrance test takers can find out how they did on the test here:

Shifa College of Medicine


----------



## StarDust6 (Aug 15, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> Well the highest score this year was 67% so your score is definitely decent.#happy


yesss thankyou. i checked the interview list today...my name's in it...yay!


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

hey, where exactly is the 'interview list'?
thanks


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

previous message was @StarDust6


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

This year's(2010) interview list isn't out yet, only the result of the entrance test have been announced. The interview list will probably be displayed in the first week of September.


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

oh allright. In September?! That's a long way off. Thanks anyway


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you even see the dates on the above posts?


----------

